# Making Navteq navi 4b BACKUP DVD?



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

hey guys, i want to make a BACKUP copy of my dvd. i stress backup because it is a backup, and im not making an illegal copy. i just dont wanna spend 200 bucks down the line for no good reason. ive read some threads where people get it going i just have no idea how. some people say alcohol 120% otherwise dont say much at all. any ideas?? tia


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Making Navteq navi 4b BACKUP DVD? (s0rserer)*

alcahol 120%. make a iso. on one cd and a image (direct copy) on another cd. i believe thats what you can do. someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

remember that this is a dvd. so direct copy from the dvd to the new dvd using alcohol 120%?


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

correct but I believe that you will need a DVD instead of a CD... and I also believe that the data is close to 6 gigs so you will need a Dual Layer DVD and Dual Layer Burner.


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

DVD Decrypter and DVD shrink shall be your friends.
You should be able to do it all with DVD Decrypter because it can rip and burn DVDs.
I think that you'll need a drive that can write onto dual layer DVDs. If you don't have that you _might_ be able to get it to work with DVD shrink, but I highly doubt it since it needs to be .iso
You can check out http://www.avic411.com, I know that there are several threads on their forums regarding making backups of NAV discs.


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

the size on the dvd disc comes up to be <4gb. Meaning it should fit on a regular dvd-r. is there something im missing?


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (s0rserer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s0rserer* »_the size on the dvd disc comes up to be <4gb. Meaning it should fit on a regular dvd-r. is there something im missing?

Nope. As long as it is a bit under 3.7gb or whatever the size of a single layer DVD is then you should be fine. I was under the impression that they are larger than that...I guess not.


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

kool, ima try dvd decrypter and report back with the results


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (s0rserer)*

if not download alcahol 120%.


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

dvd decrypter did not work, so i tried alcohol 120 and that didnt work either. i only tried alcohol 120 with a dvd+r ill try it tom with a dvd-r. any special instruction?


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (s0rserer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s0rserer* »_dvd decrypter did not work, so i tried alcohol 120 and that didnt work either. i only tried alcohol 120 with a dvd+r ill try it tom with a dvd-r. any special instruction?

What NAV disc are you trying to copy? As in for what head unit/manufacturer? 
Did either program rip and burn the DVD 'successfully' and then the disc just does not work in the head unit? Give some more details and I'll try my best to help ya out.


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

all of them said "successful" but it didnt work in the unit. its an mfd2 hu with a navteq 4b DVD


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It may be that the head unit doesn't like burned DVDs. I know creating an .iso is the way to do it. The only other suggestions I have is setting the rip and burn speeds to the lowest settings and using different types/brands of DVDs. 
You can try the forums over at http://vwnavi.com. I don't know much about the mfd2...so I can't tell you what its capabilities or limitations are.


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

kool, thanks for the help


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

k so ive tried dvd+rs and dvd-rs, alcohol120% and dvd decrypter. nothing works. im pretty much ready to give up


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

The disc should be a dual layer disc if everything is copying correctly. You need to make sure that the when you copy it that you have your copier set to not change any settings or files structures or it will not work in the nav unit. Even 1% compression will cause faults in the nav unit


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

no compression. the disc ALWAYS come up as 3.99gb. weather its the image or the properties of the disc itself


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Did anyone find a way to get this done?


----------



## UnitedGrayR32 (Sep 12, 2010)

*This may be old but for the record MFD2 Navteq DVD Backup Success Details*

I was able to make a successful backup of my original 4B and 5B North American Version Navteq DVD's that run in the North American Region (NAR) MFD2.

I tried many times with various DVD Burners (older ones) but all failed using the same media (Verbatim DVD+R from a few years ago). The last burner I had was a Pioneer 112D with a firmware hack allowing DVD+R booktype to be set to DVD-ROM, but this did not work for burning Navteq backups. Also my macbook dvd burner failed too.

I just picked up a Samsung slimline usb SE-208DB drive and out of the box it made a successful burn.

My steps:

1) Burned software update SW50 on CD-R to update the MFD2 firmware. (link below)
1a) Updated the firmware (make sure you have enough battery for this, takes ~50 minutes total and should not be interrupted!)
2) Burned unlock CD (version linked to below).
2a) Ran the unlock CD (took a few seconds, kept rebooting and redoing the unlock). This step is necessary after every firmware update (but not DVD version updates) to allow the MFD2 to play the burned versions. Let it run a few times, then eject it.
3) Used Alcohol 120% (free trial) to rip my 4B and 5B discs to images.
4) Used ImgBurn to burn the images to a SINGLE LAYER DVD. Same exact media that was failing on my two other burners. The one things I did was to use the booktype option (small open book icon in the lower right corner of the ImgBurn program window when you are about to burn the image to DVD). I choose SAMSUNG on the popup dialogue for booktype, and set the booktype to DVD-ROM. It may say "Unknown (No way to query current setting)" don't worry about that. Choose DVD-ROM in the New Setting: dropdown, make sure to click the CHANGE button. Once you click CHANGE there should be a small dialogue that says SUCCESS! Leave the dialogue box by clicking OK. 


(sample images, not screenshots from my process)
















​
5) Burned image, requesting 1x speed. Ultimately it did 3.3x as 1x was not supported. This was slower than the 4x my other burners were doing.
6) BINGO worked.

Just wanted to share exact process, software, burner and media.

Software:

Windows 7 Professional on 2010 Macbook Pro (bootcamp)
Alcohol 120% 2.0.2.5629 (to rip the orignal DVD to image files)
ImgBurn 2.5.8.0 (to burn the images)
Samsung SE-208DB/TSBS USB Slimline Burner
Verbatim DVD+R 4.7GB 16x 120min Media (Disc ID: MCC-004-00)

I'll update if I buy the latest version 8B as it will need Dual Layer media and I have never done that nor do I have any DL media.

Links:
On the SW50 below, please note this is only for MFD2 DVD NAR it WILL NOT WORK for RNS2-DVD (that latest version was V49)
SW50 for MFD2 (firmware update, latest available) 
SW49 for RNS2-DVD (use SW50 above for MFD2)
Unlock CD image (burn to CD-R)


----------



## aikidork (Sep 27, 2013)

*Confirmed*

Awesome post and I can confirm this works in my 2008 R32 / MFD2 (now at v50 updated, unlocked running a backup of my DVD... FINALLY!)

MODS: STICKY PLEASE!


----------

